# Condome.tv



## Joschi (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe im November 2007 ein Abo auf der Site [noparse]www.Condome.tv[/noparse] bestellt. Ich ja weiter nicht tragisch, wenn ich meine Ware, geschweigedenn mal eine Rechnung bekommen hätte. Stattdessen bekam ich im Februar 2008 Post von der Deutschen Inkassostelle. Schon toll. Habe dann versucht, mit der Inkasso klar z umachen, dass diese ich sag mal spontan von Condome.tv angeheuert wurden. Doch denen interressiert das nicht und wolen ihr geld. Condome.tv ist eine Serviceleistung der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG. Ich hab schon öffter von denen gehört. Also vorsicht!!! Die GEsellschaft sitzt in der Schweiz. Die äußern sich nicht dazu. Sagen, dass sie "leider" nicht mehr dafür zuständig seien, da jetzt die Inkasso übernommen hat. Klasse.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Welche "Ware" wolltest du denn bei einem Internet-Abo bekommen, die jetzt irgendwie fehlt?


----------



## Joschi (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Welche "Ware" wolltest du denn bei einem Internet-Abo bekommen, die jetzt irgendwie fehlt?



Hehe. Berechtigte Frage. Die Domain verrät doch schon alles. Condome natürlich
:-D


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Im Abo?

:respekt: :respekt:


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Im Abo?
> :respekt: :respekt:


Aber Vorsicht. Man hat schon mal gelesen, dass die Swiss-EK-Test-Condome nicht ganz dicht sein sollen..... 

Ob da ein Fäustle kleine Löchlein reingepiekst hat? :-D


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ....
> Ob da ein Fäustle kleine Löchlein reingepiekst hat? :-D


 ... oder jemand anders, der auch noch Schnüllerli verkaufen will.


----------



## blowfish (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> ...  der auch noch Schnüllerli verkaufen will.



[ironie]Dazu ein neues Abo bei schnuellerli.tv mi einer Laufzeit von 18 Jahren, damit es sich auch lohnt.[/ironie]


----------



## Joschi (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

HEHE! :bussi::
Die sollten mich eigentlich etwas zu schütten damit. :steinigung:
Doch ist nichts drauss geworden, da wie gesagt, die mich nur abgezogen haben. Nun denn. Aber dennoch, geile Aktione, welch Antworten hier gegeben wurden. Cool :vlol:


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Hast du da etwa bezahlt?


----------



## Joschi (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

ne. Zum Glück nochnicht. Aber die Inkasso will natürlich ihr Geld haben. Ob es nun rechtlich von Condome war, oder nicht. [...]:wall:


----------



## Marco001 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Erinnert mich an so ein Werbepopup, glaub irgendein Sextest oder so: "Hollen sie sich ihr Gratis Kondom ab."


----------



## Rosepetal (7 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, aber mit Condome.TV habe ich auch schon Erfahrung. Ich wollte mein Gratis-Kondom haben, um meinen *Enkel*damit zu ärgern. Er denkt nämlich ich gehöre zum alten Eisen. Also, das Kondom kam irgendwann auch mit einem Begleitschreiben, ich solle Freude damit haben!! Ich habe dann mitgekriegt, dass ich ein Abo for 96 Euro per annum habe und 12 Kondome im Monat bekomme. Ich habe weder einen schriftlichen Vertrag, noch Rechnung oder sonst was bekommen. Kondome schon gar nicht. Ich habe versucht, meinen Widerspruch in die Schweiz zu faxen. Ohne Erfolg. Eine Woche war ich am Faxen. Nichts lief. Telefonisch war erst recht niemand zu erreichen. Bis Weihnachten habe ich mit dem Faxen probiert, dann war Feierabend. Nichts. Bis dann die Deutsche Inkassostelle mit ihrem Schreiben kam und von mir 130 Euro wollte. Ich hätte 2 Mahnungen bekommen und ich müsste jetzt zahlen und zwar die 130 Euro!! Auf die Mahnungnen warte ich heute noch. Ich habe dort angerufen und der Dame erklärt, was Sache ist. Sie war sehr "verständnisvoll". Ich solle der Einkaufsgesellschaft einen Brief schreiben. Habe ich getan, per Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein. Nach 10 Tagen kam mein Brief, beklebt mit allen möglichen Aufklebern zurück. Empfänger konnte nicht ermittelt werden. Also, wieder ein Schreiben an die Inkassostelle, mit Kopien von meinem, von seinem Ausflug in die Schweiz, zurückgekehrten Brief.
Habe der Inkasso auch mitgeteilt, dass ich nach Beratung mit meinem Rechtsanwalt, bei der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige wegen Betrugs und arglistiger Täuschung erstatten werde. Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt.
Last but not least, ich bin 69 Jahre alt und wenn die einen passenden Mann mitgeliefert hätten, wäre das ja alles nicht so schlecht.
Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (8 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Bitte die Beschwerde gegen das Inkassobüro beim zuständigen Landgericht Frankfurt nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bitte die Beschwerde gegen das Inkassobüro beim zuständigen Landgericht Frankfurt nicht vergessen.


Nicht beim Landgericht, sondern beim Amtsgericht beschweren. Dieses ist für die Lizenzerteilung der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn zuständig. 

Hier die Anschrift:

Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Gerichtsstraße 2
60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 069/1367-01, Fax: 069/1367-2030


----------



## Rosepetal (8 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Danke für die Adresse. Werde ich machen.
Gruß, Rosepetal


----------



## Klausi (21 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Hallöchen Leute
Nach fast einem Jahr hat die DIS,mir ein Muster Schreiben geschickt ( Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids ) wen ich Innerhalb von 5 Tagen nicht 135.78 Euro überweiße wollen sie eine Zwangsvollstreckung veranlassen:wall:
Ich bin Schwerbehindert und Sitze im Rollstuhl Und jetz soll mir mal einer von den Tüpen erklären was ich mit Condome anfangensoll. Die Verbraucherzentralle und mein Anwalt sagen ich soll nicht Zahlen Wir wollen es auf einen Prozes ankommen Lassen und ich soll mich nicht mit denen von der DIS, einlassen. :sun::sun::-p:-


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



Klausi schrieb:


> Hallöchen Leute
> Nach fast einem Jahr hat die DIS,mir ein Muster Schreiben geschickt ( Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids ) wen ich Innerhalb von 5 Tagen nicht 135.78 Euro überweiße wollen sie eine Zwangsvollstreckung veranlassen


Keine Angst. Das sind alles haltlose Drohungen ohne jegliche Substanz.


Klausi schrieb:


> Ich bin Schwerbehindert und Sitze im Rollstuhl. Die Verbraucherzentralle und mein Anwalt sagen ich soll nicht Zahlen Wir wollen es auf einen Prozes ankommen Lassen und ich soll mich nicht mit denen von der DIS, einlassen.


Da wird es keinen Prozeß geben - jedenfalls nicht gegen dich!

Bitte beschwere dich über dieses Unternehmen (DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn) beim für die Lizenzierung zuständigen Amtsgericht:

Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Gerichtsstraße 2
60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 069/1367-01, Fax: 069/1367-2030 

Schildere denen deinen Fall und füge der Beschwerde alles, was dir die DIS geschickt hat, als Kopie bei.


----------



## MarcoW75 (24 März 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*

DIS schickt solche Vollstreckungsandrohungen seit 1-2 Wochen verstärkt heraus,wie man diversen Foren entnehmen kann...ich hab übrigens auch so `nen Wisch gekriegt. Ich stimme mit meinen Vorrednern überein...nicht zahlen, nur auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren und beim zuständigen Amtsgericht Beschwerde gegen diesen Saftladen einreichen. Die scheinen fast ausschließlich solche Abzockerunternehmen zu vertreten...zumindest findet man bei der Googlesuche nach diesem Inkassounternehmen fast ausschließlich Beschwerden,wo sie derartige Firmen vertreten. 
Condome.tv arbeitet auf zwei verschiedene Maschen:
1.Es wird auf diversen Webseiten für ein Gratiskondom geworben.Folgt man dem Link, landet man auf der Webseite von Condome.tv,wo man seine Adresse eingeben und abschicken soll. Die Seite wurde übrigens vor einiger Zeit layouttechnisch geändert...im Gegensatz zu früher sind die "Bedingungen" nun ohne drohendem Augenschaden lesbar und aus dem früheren "Absenden"-Button wurde nun ein "Bestellen"-Button. 
2.(so war's bei mir) Condome.tv "veranstaltet" in Anzeigen auf diversen Webseiten ein Gewinnspiel, in dem eine Bierzapfanlage zu gewinnen sei. Von einem Gratiskondom ist dann nicht die Rede. Daß der Spaß einen Vertrag nach sich zieht, erfährt man erst auf der Folgeseite, in der sie sich für den Erhalt der Adressdaten bedanken. Zwar arbeiten die augenscheinlich nach dem Double-Opt-In-Verfahren (d.h. man muss erst einen Link in einer Mail anklicken,um dem Vertrag zuzustimmen,hab die Mail auch noch),allerdings beharren die auf das Zustandekommen des Vertrages auch dann,wenn man definitiv NICHT auf diesen Link geklickt hat. Natürlich wollen (oder besser:können) die auf Nachfrage keine IP und keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, an dem man den Link angeklickt hat..wie sollten sie auch.

Marco


----------



## dvill (13 November 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv*



> Nochmal einen Monat später kam der nächste Brief, die Bankverbindung hätte sich geändert und dadurch hätte ich einen Zahlungsaufschub erhalten.


Internetabzocke : Condom.tv - Sat.1 Forum

Das Einschüchterungsgewerbe treibt das Weihnachtsgeld zusammen.


----------

